# Snail eggs in driftwood.



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello

So i have been tearing down an old tank and am now working on setting it back up.
I am not reusing anything from the old tank, except i have a few nice pieces of driftwood that i would like to make use of.
The old tank had a population of very small snails, harmless but never the less, i would like to make sure the new one does not include these snails.
So my question is, how do i make sure no eggs or snails survive on the pieces of driftwood?
The wood has completely dried out since i tore the tank down, and now i am thinking about boiling it for a while before using it in the new tank. I know boiling does not sanitize the wood but i am only really concerned about the snails and potential eggs, do you think this will do the trick ?
Or should i cut my losses and throw the driftwood away?

Regards,
Bjorn


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I would think you would be fine with a nice boil, a few hours, even. As you stated, it's not going to sterilize, but it should kill snails and snail eggs. Maybe you'll get lucky and some escargot will boil up to the top. I'd make a butter garlic sauce, just in case.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

Well, i went ahead and boiled the wood for a good number of hours, sadly not enough snails turned up for a proper meal 
Now i am crossing my fingers that i have succesfully vanquished the evil snail horde.

Bjorn


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Please let us know how this pans out for you. Subscribed.


----------

